
Best practice examples of data journalism and visualization projects - chrtze
https://github.com/wbkd/awesome-interactive-journalism
======
ptero
I think the idea of having some examples of relevant, high quality, punchy
data journalism is great. Such examples are few and far between.
Unfortunately, what I clicked on looked, to me, pretty disappointing
(journalism, not software). Example: looking at their top link

[http://projects.aljazeera.com/2013/syrias-
refugees/](http://projects.aljazeera.com/2013/syrias-refugees/)

It took me a while to figure out what exactly are they showing: the
plots/colors look good, the software works cool, but it took me a couple of
minutes to figure out what this is a plot of (area, at population density at
your chosen location, needed to house X million people).

Maybe all they need are better titles / verbal descriptions, but as is it does
not cut it for me as best practices of data journalism (interesting, correct,
clear, grabs me by the balls). My 2c.

~~~
Chuckalucky89
Perhaps you can help in discerning what is and isn't journalism since they
stated that contributors are welcome. That first link turned me off as well.

------
aaronhoffman
An interactive visualization like this could help drive the point home
[https://www.sizzleanalytics.com/Boards/sizzle/Spotify-Top-
Tr...](https://www.sizzleanalytics.com/Boards/sizzle/Spotify-Top-
Tracks-20152016/bd60eb00-25f1-4d02-ac26-3e3d34b1b90e)

------
makmanalp
Personally, I'm partial to:
[http://conceptviz.github.io/](http://conceptviz.github.io/)

edit: this is more about visual explanations, but I think a lot of ideas are
transferable and go hand in hand

------
KC8ZKF
[http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/reddit-
ngram/?keyword=em...](http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/reddit-
ngram/?keyword=emacs.vim&start=20071015&end=20150831&smoothing=10)

In which fivethirtyeight demonstrates Reddit's move towards a more diverse
user base.

------
contingencies
[http://personalpages.manchester.ac.uk/staff/m.dodge/cybergeo...](http://personalpages.manchester.ac.uk/staff/m.dodge/cybergeography/atlas/atlas.html)
was a great resource back in the day.

------
usgroup
Neat examples. Still a dearth in statistical aptitude to cross before "data
driven" journalism becomes more than nieche market or circus, but every step
counts.

~~~
minimaxir
That's a No True Scotsman way of looking at it. Data journalism is about
making a justifiable, persuasive argument with evidence, and for some
arguments you don't _need_ p-values everywhere.

Granted, some news sources tend to use data journalism as a linkbait strategy
("In One Chart!") to make arguments which are hard to impeach, which is a
separate issue.

~~~
usgroup
I didn't mean it in terms of p values. Just an ability to reason from data.
Statistics is not statistical inference. What does the graph actually show? Is
it confounded? How was the data collected?

Everyone likes a bit of graph porn because it's associated to rigour. But
clothing not maketh the man and all that.

